# LDR for Pendulum



## Tremster (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi,
when I bought the Pendulum the LDRs weren't available.
I'm in Europe and I ususally order my parts from these three shops:
UK Electronic
Musikding
Banzai
The links above show what they are offering LDR-wise. None have the requred "5k-10k light/500k dark".

Any tips on what to buy?
Or any other shop?

Thank you!


----------



## fig (Jul 25, 2021)

I believe they are the GL5516.

The below was shared by @Feral Feline on THIS thread.



			https://www.mouser.ca/datasheet/2/737/photocells-932884.pdf


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 25, 2021)

I'm filing for a cease and desist, the stocking [sic] has to stop. So does the stalking, pippie, size long.

Tayda's KA10720 fits the bill: 10-20k/500k  vs 5k-10k light/500k dark, I think, close enough for grenades in the dark...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 25, 2021)

I used the Tayda LDRs and they work great. Next board I’ll try 5516 just to see.


----------



## spi (Jul 25, 2021)

+1 Tadya ones worked fine.   KE-10720, Tayda part number A-1528.


----------



## Tremster (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks.


----------

